# Shimano Terez Rebuild Help



## cavalier1375 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Folks,
Need some help. I am in the process of rebuilding a Shimano Terez rod. I have removed both the EVA grips & in the process of removing the reel seat. I have cut off the plastic outer portion & lock nut. However below it is a cylindrical tube of some plastic type material. Any ideas how to remove it. Have started cutting it with a Dremel cutting disc. But its taking a lot of time.


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

That plastic tube is the old reel seat ferrule. Have you removed all of the guides too? if so, you can just reuse the old ferrule. Just order a new reel seat with the correct ID and preferred grips. Did something happen to the old reel seat and grips?


----------



## cavalier1375 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Shimano Terez*

The guides are OK & have not been removed. The customer wants the reel seat moved up by 4 inches. That involved removal of the EVA grips & reel seat. The reel seat ferrule seems to be made of carbon fibre OR some tough plastic material. I guess the only option is to cut it out part by part carefully.


----------



## g8tor22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Tough one. but not impossible. best bet is to cut it off. go slow. you may have to sand it as you get closer to the blank. 

You could leave the old ferrule and install a new reel seat. use the old tape method for ferrule material in front of the old ferrule and leave off the forward grip. you could just put some wraps in front of the reel seat. Adjust the inner diameter of the rear grip to compensate for the old ferrule and your done. just a thought

good luck


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a spacer for the reel seat. Some people use that and others use tape. Good luck with the grips and reel seat without removing the guides. There's one way and then there's the right way.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've used a heat gun to remove reel seats, arbors, grips and guide wraps without having to cut anything. Heat softens epoxy and also works well with Rod Bond type glues. Take it slow, to much heat can damage the blank.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting project --If the guides are still in place, what is your plan for replacing the front and rear grips? Will you split the grip, glue it and then shrink-wrap? Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## cavalier1375 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Shimano Terez rebuild*

Thanks for all your guidance & valued comments. Managed to remove the carbon fibre ferrule . I first cut into it with a Dremel & did the final finish with a sander. I did it very slowly to avoid damage to the rod blank. I had tried to heat it up but it would not budge. 
As a trial fit from the butt end, tried to push the EVA grips & its slides over tightly. Plan to apply rod paste (Pac- Bay) & slide the fore grip first. Let it dry first, then use tape to create arbor's for the reel seat & epoxy it in place. Lastly fix the rear EVA grip with rod paste. Will complete it over the weekend. Hope it goes as per plan.


----------

